
Yes, Apple and Samsung Have Been Slowing Down Your Phone on Purpose - walterbell
https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/xw9jek/yes-apple-and-samsung-have-been-slowing-down-your-phone-on-purpose
======
kall1sto
So who gets the money from all these fines? Because the normal customer never
sees a penny.

~~~
slededit
Different country but I’ve recieved money from FTC settlements before.

------
nitinreddy88
Bit surprised why its specific to Italy. EU should be penalise these comapnies
for such malpractices

